# National Two Spool Sewing Machine



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea what a National Two Spool electric sewing machine with cabinet and accessories is worth? 

My daughter has a nice one and is wanting to sell it . Has all the attachments, sewing cabinet that resembles a treadle cabinet (without the treadle), the bobbin spool (which I guess is hard to find) and the knee pedal.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-The...158?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac503e2ee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sew...891?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d35dfde3

I found these that may help give you some idea.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I can across this 2 spool machine information. No bobbin as we know it....

http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintag...asts-f22/national-two-spools-can-t179788.html

This was found while looking for that other information.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really a very cool idea.

Where's katskitten on this one? I hope he finds this thread.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

What is it worth, well over on the Quilting Board forum they drool over them. The quilters say they are wonderful for piecing because the bobbin ( spool of thread ) holds so much thread you don't have to change bobbins near as often.

The cans ( bobbin spool housing ) are very very very hard to come buy.

So if you are interested in that machine grab it. Ask for the relative discount, negotiate, haggle, or what ever you need to, but get it.

I want one too, but haven't seen one at all here in IL.

Joe


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Katskitten said:


> What is it worth, well over on the Quilting Board forum they drool over them. The quilters say they are wonderful for piecing because the bobbin ( spool of thread ) holds so much thread you don't have to change bobbins near as often.
> 
> The cans ( bobbin spool housing ) are very very very hard to come buy.
> 
> ...


I am not looking to "grab it". My daughter is wanting to sell it and has no idea what to ask for it. I thought I could get some idea on here.
If I wanted it, she was going to give it to me but I don't want it. (have too many machines myself)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, that second link on ebay had a treadle one for about $700.

And since katskitten/Joe said that other forum had people wishing to have one; sorta indicates to me that at least as much as the good featherweights = so that would be about $500 or $600

Maybe advertise it for $500 and be ready to let someone haggle you down to $400.

Maybe I'll search some more information as this is very interesting. If you were not in Oregon and it being in a cabinet, I might have discussed it with you. I've always wondered why a spool of thread could not be below, and now I see there was one.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

That is so cool! I would love to not have to change the bobbin all the time. Neat concept, neat machine!
Heidi


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Well, that second link on ebay had a treadle one for about $700.
> 
> And since katskitten/Joe said that other forum had people wishing to have one; sorta indicates to me that at least as much as the good featherweights = so that would be about $500 or $600
> 
> ...


Thank you... I will pass this info on...


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Joni,

May I suggest you join up on the Quilting Board forum and ask those folks there. Many of them have Two Spool machines and are a better source of information than me.
{ http://www.quiltingboard.com/main-f1/ }
You'll find us vintage machine fanatics in the " Vintage and Antique Machine Enthusiasts" section.

However I do believe the prices won't go as high as what you'd see on eBay. Remember don't go by the asking prices, go by the sold prices. 
I can't remember anyone on the QB selling or buying those machines for anywhere near $500.00 or above.

Joe


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

If I had some extra cash I'd love to buy it. But unfortunately bills come first, lol!
Heidi


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know for sure...I think the National machines were made in Belvidere, IL.


----------

